# Shimano U-II adjustment/install



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey guys,
I've got a Shimano U-II brake that is not doing what it should.

I took it off to get the frame powdercoated and after re-installing it doesn't seem to have any return spring tension. Is there something I'm missing here?

I'm going to pull it off and look it over again, but if someone can give me a pointer or two or point me to an online article or something.

1991 GT Karakoram Elite is the bike it is from.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok, a little more info.

I've got the right side working great. Both arms function as they should on the right stud. The left stud doesn't allow either arm to work properly.

Busting out the dremel to clear off the powdercoat at the base even though it doesn't appear to interfere,


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

They're not super easy to adjust. That's one of many reasons they didn't last long. I'm sure somebody here will be able to help. Good luck


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

I cleared the powdercoat at the base and everything works fine with that now.

New issue, the spring tensioning plate on one side has the tabs broken. Now I need to ttry and source one of those.

Until I source a tension plate I've borrowed an arm from another Shimano U-Brake that will work temporarily.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

CS2 said:


> They're not super easy to adjust. That's one of many reasons they didn't last long. I'm sure somebody here will be able to help. Good luck


What? Easiest brake set up EVER. You can set your pad adjustment without fighting spring tension, crank the arm wide open and tighten down the brake bolt...how much easier can it get?


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone have a source for Shimano u-brake parts? I need a spring plate and a boss cap. I checked a couple local shops and they looked at me like I had 3 eyes! "Dude, you need to upgrade to a new bike!"


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

If I could find a dozen of those and a few springs I could put 15 brakes back to work. Once in a blue moon some show up for sale but they are as rare as hens teeth.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I have a bunch of spare U-Brake parts - PM me for info.

rb


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

pint said:


> Anyone have a source for Shimano u-brake parts? I need a spring plate and a boss cap. I checked a couple local shops and they looked at me like I had 3 eyes! "Dude, you need to upgrade to a new bike!"


 Up here in Seattle I run into these occasionally. They are around, and the boss caps aren't that difficult to find. If you can';t find one in the near future, PM me and I'll see what I have in my stash.


----------



## bicyclepedlar (Jan 8, 2012)

*Searching for U-Brake Parts*

Hello,

I have a Shimano BR M452 U-brake (Mountain Exage) that has a broken "spring plate" on the left side (if there is a difference between left and right. The plastic"boss cap" on the left side is gouged and probably should be replaced with the plate.

Can anyone offer a source for a set of these parts? I have been searching for days and am on the verge of just purchasing a new Dia Compe 990 U-brake. I am retro and like to keep most thing original if I can.

Thanks,
Glenn
Fort Wayne, IN


----------

